# DC10 - 13th June - Northampton



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

(Taken from the DC guys advertising)

After the success of our first show, DC09, last year we are being mega organised over at Deutsch Connection Towers and planning for DC10.

Weev out grown the massive show field in our first year so plans are afoot for more space with a list of improvements which came from you guys giving us feedback on DC09....(not limited too) More Toilets, More Bins and More food stalls Plus the best Prizes in the Scene.

We are keeping the same weekend and the same venue so put June 13th in your diary and look out for the DC10 mini site which is coming shortly










BMW Flyer









Anyone else thinking of going ?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Possibly, went last year and it was a good show, albeit in limited space.


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah i'll be going to this and got my car on a local club stand

Time to get out the :buffer:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

went last year and was a good show! im abroad when its on this year though


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I shall be attending this


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm pencilled in for this one.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Anybody got any contact details for trade stands? Thx


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

kasman said:


> Anybody got any contact details for trade stands? Thx


Ill PM you the details of someone.

Robert


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Dam i'll be at Santa Pod that day for PVS


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Love that Golf on the flyer.

I wanted to go but im abroad. Maybe next year!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah the golf belongs to Chris Pea****, he had it before like that, sold it, then bought it back, think there might be a few changes to it for the show. If anyone knows Chris, he likes to keep it going to the last min, to the extent for Edition38 last year the cars turned up still smelling of paint lol


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Yeah the golf belongs to Chris Pea****, he had it before like that, sold it, then bought it back, think there might be a few changes to it for the show. If anyone knows Chris, he likes to keep it going to the last min, to the extent for Edition38 last year the cars turned up still smelling of paint lol


I've read his thread over on ED38. Great build :thumb:


----------



## Jon_T (Apr 29, 2010)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> I've read his thread over on ED38. Great build :thumb:


Yeah me too. I liked his Rocco too.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Shot some stuff there today, only some of the pics can be shared however, the rest are on my flickr, those of you on there will be able to see them by clicking through on my contacts. Will post them all once the print date for the magazine is past:

Barnsey's neat parking at the "Khandahar" services:










Loads of trophies










Perfect accesory for your M3, a hookah:










Amy:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

And there was I thinking this was gonna be one epic mega detail thread. :lol:

When I saw 'DC10' in the title, this is what I thought of first.








(I'll get me coat..............)


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I went today, was a very good show and the weather stayed gd for the day, bar the drive.

Also spotted a regular on here


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I missed it as I had other commitments


----------

